# Khaled Said



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Khaled Said's face will be painted on the Berlin Wall during the Human Rights Award 2011 ceremony.

On Monday, September 19th, Khaled Said is posthumously awarded the Human Rights Award 2011 by the Friedrich-Ebert-Foundation in Berlin. Zahraa Kassem, representing her slain brother will receive the award in his name.


----------

